# T5Ho replacements



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

has anyone used these t5ho bulbs for planted tanks before? http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com/product/sylvania-pentron-54w-4-t5-high-output-fluorescent-lamp-6500k

they are much cheaper than the hagens and giesemen i am currently using and was wondering do these hold their own? do i need to change them more often then the ones im using? also when my light fixture is 4 ft my bulbs for the hagen glo is actually 46 inches only is it the same for the sylvania or will they be actually 48 inches which wont fit my fixture.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

they will fit, when they say 48 inch, they mean 48 inch fixture, not 48 inch bulb.

If they are a lot cheaper, I say give them a try if you don't get any response about quality


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

FYI you can get pretty much the same bulb (if not THE same bulb.. I didn't study the exact Sylvania part # from Litemor in Vaughan.
Walk in price off the street is about $8.00

2 SYL/FP54865HOECO 1 EACH 7.15 EA C H net 7.15
PENTRON T5 HO 54W 48IN T5 6500K

Yes they fit the Hagen Glo (as mentioned, 48" bulbs are standard) as I have them in mine.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't know the quality but the prices for these lamps is insanely cheap i think. anyone else have been here before?

http://www.bulbscanada.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=69_149_157_209&product_id=517
http://www.bulbscanada.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=69_149_157_209&product_id=518

here is their specs http://www.alti.ca/index.php/catagory/item/fl54t5865ho?category_id=36


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Byran, i am using 4100K of this Sylvania PENTRON you already seen my tank, I dont have choice because big box store dont carry 6500K which I am looking for. Send me PM if you happen to take this , http://www.bulbscanada.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=69_149_157_209&product_id=518 I need two...


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

will do ganim. I wont be going anytime soon though as i just got my gieseman bulb from MOPS. so maybe 6-8 more months before i get replacement. I am definitely going to try these though its so much cheaper. Unless someone has already done so and had problems with these bulbs.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

balutpenoy2oy said:


> Byran, i am using 4100K of this Sylvania PENTRON you already seen my tank, I dont have choice because *big box store dont carry 6500K *which I am looking for. Send me PM if you happen to take this , http://www.bulbscanada.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=69_149_157_209&product_id=518 I need two...


Have you tried your local Home Depot? in my neck of the woods HD carry the GE t5 HO 54 watts for approx 9.50?
I know the GE is highly rated.
Regards


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

That was where I got mine, they dont sell 6400K during that time and cost me $13.00+ for my 4100K .The normal output is lesser in $..


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i was on home depot website i didnt know they sell t5hos


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

I just bought 4 T 5 HO 54 watt 6500 K last week from my local Homedepot.
54 Watt T5 HO 6500K ALTO
They are not on the web site.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

charlie1 said:


> I just bought 4 T 5 HO 54 watt 6500 K last week from my local Homedepot.
> 54 Watt T5 HO 6500K ALTO
> They are not on the web site.


Here is the sku & price
SKU 746575
9.44 +txs
Happy shopping


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

xriddler said:


> I don't know the quality but the prices for these lamps is insanely cheap i think. anyone else have been here before?
> 
> http://www.bulbscanada.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=69_149_157_209&product_id=517
> http://www.bulbscanada.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=69_149_157_209&product_id=518
> ...


Its pick-up site is near you , do they have lights ready in store for sale for the walk-on ? Thanks


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i gave them a call on tuesday they do walk ins too but should call just to check if they have the lamps in stock. I think its owned by two chinese guys as i heard them shout at each other in mandarin. I just want to point out though no one has tried these lamps before and i dont know if they are good for planted tanks like ours.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

One should try to know if this is good or may be better, beside I am using 4100K and CRI 81 and work for me and my 10000k are three years old from my son salt water ( this is * of no help* as what I read ). Base on its spec.( 6500K and 85 CRI) this is more better than mine , let us see what it can do...My only question is how long it will last??? Thank for your concerned...


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

that is true ganim if we dont try we will never find out. I will try them when my bulb needs replacing. if i knew i would not have bought the giesemen bulb and tried this first  its 3 times cheaper.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Has anyone ordered from that cheap site yet? How much is shipping?

My current bulbs seem to be garbage, they are oydessy and atm Im having algae problems and my aromatica is not turning red in colour (compared to yellow with purple understide when I had T8s). So Im assuming my bulbs are dead.

I was looking at GE here, but after $18 shipping, its too expensive.
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics...500k-t5-ho-fluorescent-lamp-4pack-p-2161.html


----------

